# Ford 3400 torque spec



## Sherman (May 16, 2009)

Can anyone give me the torque specifications for the exhaust manifold on a 1973 Ford 3400 gasoline tractor. The exahaust exits vertically through the hood. 
I believe the 3000 has the same motor.

Can I reuse the manifold gasket?

Thanks
Sherman


----------



## Howie (Nov 18, 2011)

Sherman, My big ford book says 25-30 foot/lbs for 3/8-16 bolts 

Good luck, Howie


----------

